
Why Can’t California Solve Its Housing Crisis? - jseliger
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/california-housing-crisis-causes-874803/
======
aeternum
A large influx of people causes problems for most cities. It causes not just
housing issues, but also puts stress on public transit, traffic
infrastructure, schools, water and sewage systems.

It's en vogue to blame California/Bay Area, but does any city or state have a
good solution for this?

~~~
todd8
Yes, but according to the LA Times[1], California’s population growth rate is
the lowest in recorded history.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-
me-ln-population-growth-20190501-story.html%3f_amp=true)

------
jmpman
Simple solution, add an apartment to your property and rent it out to someone
how had never lived in your house in order to maintain your Prop 13 tax
exemption. Virtually overnight the problem would be solved.

------
someotheracct2
Hasn't Prop 13 made housing development a cost to cities? (i.e., once you sell
a home, the property taxes don't cover the actual costs from the building?)

~~~
nwah1
Can't parse your statement very well, but certainly Prop 13 has caused a lot
of rigidity in the housing market by incentivizing people to hold onto their
titles as long as possible, and never sell. And it has starved cities of funds
and encouraged idle speculation and blight, since there's little cost to
sitting on prime real estate indefinitely, and waiting for it to appreciate.

Taxes on buildings and construction are not conducive to general prosperity,
but taxes on land are crucial to curbing speculation on scarce land. And
incentivizing people to hold onto land indefinitely reduces dynamism.

------
avmich
I guess it it's a political question then Californians don't elect
representatives reflecting Californians' interests?

------
bighi
Can't or won't?

